# Gracie's @ Judo school - 1987



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2006)

There are a few matches between Gracie's and the Judo club members, under Judo rules. (23 mins)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1015797790370952500


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's another Gracie invasion, 1988 this time:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3798914820158882836


----------

